# leaf blower



## bamaranch (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi folks, I need to invest in a leaf blower, mainly for two oaks on my 1/4 acre lot. Obviously, with a 1/4 acre, I don't want to spend on an overkill solution. It generates about 40 bags of leaves each December. 

I'd like a gas-powered leaf blower under $150. Reviews on leaf blowers are unrelentingly negative - for all of them. So, it's hard to find one that people have been pleased with.

I don't need jet engine power, but I do want power. I also need it to start reliably. Thoughts appreciated.


----------



## clashley (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Husqvarna 28cc gas blower that was about $160. I have no complaints about the thing at all. If you are reading the reviews on the big-box websites, I'd take them with a grain of salt. I suspect a lot of the negative reviews are the result of buyers who either do not know how to properly use such items, or have unrealistic expectations.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

The husqvarna got a great review in the popular mechanics leaf blower test! Stihl and Echo rated well too!


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/Outdoors-O...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

For gas powered, I'd look at Echo or Stihl. For a 1/4 acre lot, I'd consider electric. The cord is a little bit of a pain, but they start every season.
http://www.stihlusa.com/blowers/comparison.html


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

ratherbefishing said:


> For gas powered, I'd look at Echo or Stihl. For a 1/4 acre lot, I'd consider electric. The cord is a little bit of a pain, but they start every season.
> http://www.stihlusa.com/blowers/comparison.html


Stijl makes a great electric! I own one! I also own a Billygoat F 601S but I bought that to do my Mom's leafs! A five person 5 hr job reduced to 1 hr 1 person w/ the Billygoat! The goat is one of the nicest lightweight wheeled blowers you can buy! The still electric is no slouch! Alot of blowing power for the small size!


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

For that much land and two tress, I would consider mulching blades for the mower over another piece of equipment to maintain. I know that there are those who disagree with this approach, on the grounds that the leaves are not good for the soil, etc., but I started chopping them where they fall something like 10-15 years ago, and have never regretted it.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been hearing about many people mulching them up lately. Why is it bad for the grass? I've heard it is actually good since it acts as a fertilizer which is what I've always thought. Also lessens the load on waste management.


----------



## mikeylikesit580 (Sep 28, 2010)

Mulching is the way to go. I have been mulching 10-15 yards that I maintain for the past 7 years. No problems what so-ever. But if you would like to blow them then I would look at stihl.


----------



## OlyTDI (Oct 27, 2011)

Mulching is great -- just be sure to add lots of granulated lime to balance-out the immense amount of acid you're adding to the soil. I put 25 lbs on the yard twice a year to balance the big-leaf maple leaves I grind up with the mower and leave to become soil. Lime is good with leaves and you wont overly sour the soil.

Secondly, about blowers, if you haven't yet pulled the trigger, consider the Rigid shop vac that converts to a blower. Have had mine for nearly 10 years and it is hands-down one of the best tools I ever have bought. I live in the woods under HUGE trees with HUGE leaves and this tool is my most used. I use it to herd huge piles of leaves on the ground, with a plastic pipe adapter I built to vaccuum-out the gutters from the ground (this works so well my neigbors come by to watch), and as a very powerful shop vac for cars, my shop, etc. This is a 200 mph blower -- not some candy-ass blower. Works awesomely. Repair parts are available and affordable.


----------



## southshoreconst (Feb 13, 2011)

OlyTDI said:


> Mulching is great -- just be sure to add lots of granulated lime to balance-out the immense amount of acid you're adding to the soil. I put 25 lbs on the yard twice a year to balance the big-leaf maple leaves I grind up with the mower and leave to become soil. Lime is good with leaves and you wont overly sour the soil.
> 
> Secondly, about blowers, if you haven't yet pulled the trigger, consider the Rigid shop vac that converts to a blower. Have had mine for nearly 10 years and it is hands-down one of the best tools I ever have bought. I live in the woods under HUGE trees with HUGE leaves and this tool is my most used. I use it to herd huge piles of leaves on the ground, with a plastic pipe adapter I built to vaccuum-out the gutters from the ground (this works so well my neigbors come by to watch), and as a very powerful shop vac for cars, my shop, etc. This is a 200 mph blower -- not some candy-ass blower. Works awesomely. Repair parts are available and affordable.



If you dont hava a shop vac already this is the way to go. i have this one and im happy with it.


----------

